

Mororola's new free Android IDE - nailer
http://developer.motorola.com/docstools/motodevstudio/

======
admp
I believe the title should be fixed to read "Motorola's", not "Mororola's".

~~~
Jegschemesch
I just assumed Scooby Doo typed the title.

------
shimi
The good: Obviously the more Ides the better and displays how open Android is.

The bad: Is this the beginning of the fragmentation in the Android space?
Probably not...

------
zokier
Android seems like a nice guy and all, but could we please get a
C++-environment. Current mobile market is way too fragmented imho, iPhones
have their ObjC, Nokia has Symbian C++, and now Android has its Java. Nearly
impossible to develop anything which would run on all three mentioned easily.

~~~
zokier
I'm sorry for not researching properly before posting. Android seems to have
native devkit too.

[http://android-
developers.blogspot.com/2009/06/introducing-a...](http://android-
developers.blogspot.com/2009/06/introducing-android-15-ndk-release-1.html)

~~~
joezydeco
The NDK is new, and not that powerful. It's nice if you have some big chunk of
legacy C++ you want running underneath an Android app, but you have no access
to most of the internals that are also written in C++ (radio, media, hardware,
graphics, etc).

You're still going to have to code in Java and talk to the native code through
the JNI. You can also download the open source tree and work with the entire
native layer, but that's undocumented territory.

------
jamesbritt
Ironically, there appears to be no version of this for any free, open-source
OS, such as Linux, for building apps for the free, open-source Android
platform.

------
holdenk
How is this different from eclipse+ADT?

~~~
jamesbritt
The one from Motorola does not run on Linux.

~~~
nailer
Not this week anyway - <http://ow.ly/ibcK>.

~~~
jamesbritt
Oh, well then I can be optimistic. Thanks.

